

Kickstarter says it consulted scientists before banning bioengineered organisms - lukashed
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/7/4595876/kickstarter-founder-yancey-strickler-explains-ban-GMOs

======
_random_
They forgot to put it in quotes. They consulted "scientists".

